# zfs - started replacing one drive, now it might be replacing two



## datentod (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi,

I had a failing drive in zpool raidz - da1, I poped a new one da0 to replace the failing da1.

Once inserted since it was a 4k drive:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/da0 bs=1m count=1
gnop create -S 4096 /dev/da0
```

Then I started the replace:

```
zpool replace storage da1 da0.nop
```

After replace I was going to do

```
gnop destroy /dev/da0.nop
```

Then today I checked and it looks to me its doing something to ada2? What is zfs doing to ada2? I thought resilvering should only happen to da1/da0 as initiate by my command.


```
thor# zpool status storage
  pool: storage
 state: ONLINE
status: One or more devices is currently being resilvered.  The pool will
	continue to function, possibly in a degraded state.
action: Wait for the resilver to complete.
 scan: resilver in progress since Sat Oct 13 02:09:24 2012
    1013G scanned out of 8.88T at 13.2M/s, 173h55m to go
    202G resilvered, 11.13% done
config:

	NAME             STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	storage          ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1-0       ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ada3         ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ada2         ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
	    replacing-2  ONLINE       0     0     3
	      da1        ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
	      da0.nop    ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
	    da2          ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da3          ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```


----------

